# New Threads notification!!



## vincenzochiaravalle

Dear friends,

There is a technical issue I would like to draw your attention on.

I would very much appreciate if I could have every new thread automatically notified to me (either by email or otherwise) as soon as it's posted. However, it appears I am unable to find such an option in the settings. At present, in fact, I'm only notified replies to threads I started myself, and/or threads I subscribed. As I said, it would instead please me that I be given the possibility to know whenever a new thread - every new thread - is started.

If there is a way to do so, I hope someone will enlighten me; on the other hand, if indeed that's not an option at the moment, I would ask that mine be taken as a suggestion for the next future. I honestly find the forum should be even more efficient and enjoyable if all of us could read new messages the very moment they are posted: thus, we wouldn't lose any of them (as often happens, at least to me), and we could promptly (or MORE promptly) intervene in case we have an answer and we are willing to share it with the group...

Any insight?

On with the fun,

V.


----------



## Jana337

No, such an option does not exist, at least not in the way you described. Honestly, I don't find your idea practical - I don't think that many people would use it. When you are able to check your e-mail very often, you might as well log in to the forum and click on the Italian forum. Or you can bookmark the first page of the Italian forum to make it even more efficient. 

Moreover, you probably know that thread titles are not always fully informative of the content, although they are chosen appropriately.

Have you considered using the RSS feed? I am not sure whether it works for individual subforums (it did not last time I tried).
EDIT: It is possible that RSS is disabled now that Mike is testing the server load.

Jana


----------



## elroy

V, couldn't you just go to the last thread you visited in each of the forums you're interested in, and work your way up?  Seems to me like a much more pleasant option than having your e-mail inbox cluttered with notifications every single time a new thread is started.  I imagine new threads are started with extreme frequency - perhaps 1 every few minutes.


----------



## ILT

elroy said:
			
		

> V, couldn't you just go to the last thread you visited in each of the forums you're interested in, and work your way up? Seems to me like a much more pleasant option than having your e-mail inbox cluttered with notifications every single time a new thread is started. I imagine new threads are started with extreme frequency - perhaps 1 every few minutes.


Ciao Vincenzo:

Just so you get an idea of what your inbox will look like, the Spanish/English forum alone gets around 500 new threads every day. To that we would have to add all other threads opened in the rest of the forums; we are talking about big numbers .

Ciao ciao


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

Dear Jana,  


You see, the thing is even if I am pretty much permanently online, I'm not always at the keyboard, much less can I keep checking the forums, say once/twice an hour, because... ...I find that frustrating  ... on the other hand, I've got an instant e-mail notifier, which calls for my attenton at every new message, and from time to time I quckly decide whether or not to take care of it... 

That's why I thought something along the lines above might be handy.
By the way, I noticed that the browser's "update" function (even set on automatic) doesn't always work with the forum. All the more reason for me to find another solution. 

Since I've already created several quick links to the forums, as I understand it, I don't think RSSfeed would help me much. Thank you for the clue anyway!  

FOR "ELROY" AND "I LOVE TRANSLATING" (me too...   ): 

My dear friends, I have surely considered your observation, but I thought that aside should be easily avoided, for example if one could activate notifications only for some of the forums, or maybe only for thread started by people in your "buddy list"... I wouldn't expect my mailbox to be overloaded... On a cursory estimate, limited to the forums I'm interested in, I think I'm talking about 20 messages per day or the like; the more I am wrong here, the more I'm right, I'm evidently losing threads...  

And by the way, the trash folder is always there...

Anyway it looks like my idea isn't meeting great success; I'm ABOUT to surrender to that. After all, it is just an idea.  

Take care,

V.


----------



## Jana337

It is very nice that you want to be even more helpful than you are, but I imagine that having the software keep track of 150 new Italian threads a day and sort them according to who is on your buddy list would be pretty demanding for the server. You might have noticed that Mike Kellogg is trying to deactivate any unnecessary forum features to alleviate the server load. I daresay that your request will have a very low priority, not least because you can easily observe the activity in the Italian forum yourself - I can guarantee that this link always takes you to the first couple of active Italian threads. 

Moreover, if you open the link and scroll down, you will find Mostra opzioni that you can adjust according to your needs - for example only threads opened today can be displayed, and you can sort them by the number of replies so that you immediately see where your intervention is needed.

Jana


----------



## vincenzochiaravalle

ok, or "Ok", as Elaine would point out...

I understand your reasons, maybe mine was just a bad shot , bed timing at least. I will do with what I have, which is what we all have. If our friends are comfortable that way, I guess I'll find my method too....

Tank you all,

V.


----------



## jester.

It is possible to subscribe a forum! You can choose e.g. the Italian forum. There you click on forum options --> subscribe forum.

That should work I think.


----------



## Jana337

j3st3r said:
			
		

> It is possible to subscribe *to* a forum! You can choose e.g. the Italian forum. There you click on forum options --> subscribe *to* forum.
> 
> That should work I think.


Well, that's correct.  However, weekly and daily updates are the only options so far. I have never tested it, but I don't think it would only keep track of new threads. You can try it out, guys, and report. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Well, that's correct.  However, weekly and daily updates are the only options so far. I have never tested it, but I don't think it would only keep track of new threads. You can try it out, guys, and report.
> 
> Jana



Actually I am not interested in having my mailbox filled with notiications of every single thread which is started here, I just wanted to make the proposition.


----------



## Outsider

When you log in for the first time, the titles of new threads appear in a darker shade of blue. As you click on them, the titles change to a lighter blue. This should be enough to keep track of new threads, if you log in regularly.


----------

